# My little destroyers



## Blgreek08 (Sep 2, 2013)

My clean up crew of hermit crabs and earth worms are killing me. They dig and dig and dig. Last night they knocked over my entire rock corner that the torts love to climb and I had to rebuild. They just dig it all out over night.

Does anyone else have this issue when housing grit crabs with their torts

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## mikeh (Sep 2, 2013)

Lol. Would like to see a picture of your enclosure with all that going on in there. 

sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------



## alysciaingram (Sep 2, 2013)

I've been thinking a about putting a hermit crab or two in my enclosure. Do they constantly dig up your stuff?


----------



## mikeh (Sep 2, 2013)

And do they really clean up after tortoises?

sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------



## Baoh (Sep 3, 2013)

Isopods work better. They are more gentle with your terrain, too.

The hermit crabs are only mildly functional as a cleanup crew. They are better at dealing with a little bit of Mazuri crumbs and stuff like that than any genuinely heavy duty.

I like to keep some of each in the mix.


----------



## Blgreek08 (Sep 3, 2013)

The worms do most of the soil clean up. The crabs eat left over food and stuff. They actually like fresh greens as well as the other food. 

I don't use the pill big things like mentioned above because I have lots of real wood in my enclosure and those little buggers love to eat and destroy real wood. 

Haha I almost put real weed lmao haha whoops. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Sep 3, 2013)

Was thinking about doing this for my leopard enclosures, do you use just regular night crawlers from a pet store? Also will the hermit crabs mess with my hatchlings?


----------



## Blgreek08 (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes just regular ones. I got them cheaper at a bait store at fishing season though. And no hermits won't bother them. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Sep 3, 2013)

Awesome ill pick some up later this week


----------



## Blgreek08 (Sep 4, 2013)

Warning. Worms have to be replaced lol. The torts love digging them up and munching

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Blgreek08 (Sep 4, 2013)

Forgot to post this the other day.... one what it should be like....two what they did

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------

